
Would love feedback on my new landing page - mvolkin
http://www.crowdsourcia.com
======
pedalpete
First, can you prepend your title with 'Ask HN:', that's pretty standard when
asking for this kind of help.

You have some big content on the main page, pretty clear you want to get email
addresses. Strange that you're asking for advice here when your first selling
point is ' our experts will perfect your web content', but... ok.

The spacing across most of your site is off. You've got good whitespace and
then text and boxes squished together. Mostly your vertical space needs lots
of work (I'm not a designer, so I can't tell you exactly what is wrong, but
everything feels off).

Your tagline "Group Collaboration..." is wrong. I don't want "group
collaboration" with your team. Just focus on the problem you are helping me
solve, which is the rest of your statement. "Our experts help you perfect your
web content, investor pitch deck, video script, presentations, and more."

The 'learn more' text and arrow are way to hidden. I completely missed it and
thought all you had was an email box.

The 3 steps is ok.

If you're going to use an image where you've blurred all the content, don't
use an image. Ideally, you should really just create a mock project that
people can see, or have a public project. Or get rid of the screenshot. Oh,
and get rid of the weird underline and title 'screenshot' if people can't
figure out that is a screenshot....

Why are the colors on your homepage (the orange) so different from the color
of your screenshot? You should be thinking of branding (I can't believe I have
to explain this to somebody who is creating a site offering help to
others...but...)

You're crazy using that image of the night sky. The text on that page is a
mess, horrible spacing, very difficult to read with that background.

Your site is also completely unresponsive, I'd suggest you fix that as it
looks horrible on mobile.

------
Snowalker
just my 2 cents, you need to make the website responsive and second it looks
pretty bad by 2015, soon 2016 standards. It would get a nice responsive theme
from Theme Forest (not affiliated, just saying) and have a nice looking
website. Good job, keep us posted on the progress ;)

